# A real liberal shocker!



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mega Outbreak Of Anal Cancer Ravages The LGBT, Doctors Announce ?This Is The Next Great LGBT Health Crisis And We Don?t Know How To Stop It? | Walid Shoebat

Nancy Reagan knew how to handle such complex problems. Just say no.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Butt of course, something bad was bound to happen.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

your saying that it wasn't the gerbils?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hmmm, . . . I read something about that one time.

Let's see if I can find it, . . . hmmmmmm, . . . ahh, . . . yes, here it is:

Numbers 32:23 ....... and be sure your sin will find you out. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Holy butt holes Batman, the chickens are coming home to roost, sorry, don't mean to be anal about this butt they get what they deserve.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It all comes out in the end


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> your saying that it wasn't the gerbils?


Dude that made me spew my Hot Tea all over the desk! That was some funny shit right there!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Even Richard Prior knew that folks running around with poop on their pee pees could catch and give diseases. Pretty smart feller.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I wish this thread's headline was a bit more descriptive lol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 55538


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What happens in Sodom and Gomorrah, doesn't stay in Sodom and Gomorrah.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I think that machinery was designed by God as a *one way street.!*

But liberals pick and choose what rules and laws apply to them, all the while imposing their whims on any and all others.

I don't care if they choose to go in, through to out door, but telling everyone that "ass backwards " is fine for all I have an issue with, and don't don't whine about the consequences/results.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, it's so sad. These gay men are being told 'I'm okay, you're okay, everybody's okay', but it's not okay. And so they're not being warned, they're not told sodomy's a sin. So they're just 'souls falling like snowflakes into hell.'* Pray for their souls that they don't end up there.


*Sr. Lucia of fatima


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Another study that should not be published. Natural selection at work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Advice to the youngsters;

Exit Only!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Annie said:


> ...So they're just 'souls falling like snowflakes into hell.'* Pray for their souls that they don't end up there.
> 
> *Sr. Lucia of fatima


The Buddhists have an ancient saying: "The snowflakes fall, each in their proper place." We must each find our own path.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

God is a God of Love, he gave all of us a free choice. This free will comes with consequences that we (Man) create. Yet, many ask; "why would a God of love allow these things in out lives"?
He didn't and he doesn't. We do.
I pray that My God, and the God of Abraham, has mercy on this once great Republic that was founded on Christian principles .... that has gone astray.

Here are 20 verses from the Good Book about people going astray. 
https://bible.knowing-jesus.com/topics/People-Going-Astray


----------



## Blame_Game (Aug 22, 2017)

Anal cancer isn't caused by sodomy, it's caused by HPV (which is spread by sodomy obviously). Let's not get too carried away


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Blame_Game said:


> Anal cancer isn't caused by sodomy, it's caused by HPV (which is spread by sodomy obviously). Let's not get too carried away


Blame Game,
Your not being very clear with your position, so please clarify ...... you wouldn't mint taking it up the rear? :vs_shocked:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Blame_Game said:


> Anal cancer isn't caused by sodomy, it's caused by HPV (which is spread by sodomy obviously). Let's not get too carried away


oh I get it not the gerbils but the hamster's!
HPV=hamster projectile vomiting!
just joking


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All joking aside...

The shear fact that a man would want to put his pee-pee up inside another man's butthole, well if that ain't some mentally ill shat, I don't know what is...

And the libtards and lamestream media have been successful in making this seem normal and righteous?

C'mon! Wake the Eff up!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> All joking aside...
> 
> The shear fact that a man would want to put his pee-pee up inside another man's butthole, well if that ain't some mentally ill shat, I don't know what is...
> 
> ...


Joking or not, them be some sick puppies, huh? If anyone needs some help on alternative solutions/options for intimacy, please PM me for details and instructions.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Blame Game,
> Your not being very clear with your position, so please clarify ...... you wouldn't mint taking it up the rear? :vs_shocked:


 @watchman. I like you but that is the most illogical non-sequitur I have seen on this forum.
Are you seeking knowledge or looking for a partner?&#129313;

FF

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> @watchman. I like you but that is the most illogical non-sequitur I have seen on this forum.
> Are you seeking knowledge or looking for a partner?&#55358;&#56609;
> 
> FF
> ...


It's known in the States as dry and sarcastic humor. If you are in need of lessons to appreciate this fine art of "Good Ole' Boy" speak, just let me know. If this form of communication is over your head, I will understand while acknowledging your from Scotland.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> It's known in the States as dry and sarcastic humor. If you are in need of lessons to appreciate this fine art of "Good Ole' Boy" speak, just let me know. If this form of communication is over your head, I will understand while acknowledging your from Scotland.


Ahhh.

Sarcasm. Gotcha. We're not allowed to be sarcastic in Scotland because the Queen would have us beheaded.

FF

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> Sarcasm. Gotcha. We're not allowed to be sarcastic in Scotland because the Queen would have us beheaded.
> 
> ...


Ehhh .... Screw the crusty ole' Queen, huh?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Had to look up Non-Sequitur. Still don't understand it. lain:

Definition of non sequitur
1 :an inference (see inference 2) that does not follow from the premises (see 1premise 1); specifically :a fallacy resulting from a simple conversion of a universal affirmative (see 1affirmative 3) proposition or from the transposition of a condition and its consequent (see 1consequent 1)




fangfarrier said:


> @watchman. I like you but that is the most illogical *non-sequitur* I have seen on this forum.
> Are you seeking knowledge or looking for a partner?&#55358;&#56609;
> 
> FF
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Had to look up Non-Sequitur. Still don't understand it. lain:
> 
> Definition of non sequitur
> 1 :an inference (see inference 2) that does not follow from the premises (see 1premise 1); specifically :a fallacy resulting from a simple conversion of a universal affirmative (see 1affirmative 3) proposition or from the transposition of a condition and its consequent (see 1consequent 1)


Beats me ... Must be a synonym for anal sex, huh?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Beats me ... Must be a synonym for anal sex, huh?


Cinnamon Buns? Ha!

Get it? :vs_lol:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Beats me ... Must be a synonym for anal sex, huh?


Seeeeee ya doooo get it!

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Had to look up Non-Sequitur. Still don't understand it. lain:
> 
> Definition of non sequitur
> 1 :an inference (see inference 2) that does not follow from the premises (see 1premise 1); specifically :a fallacy resulting from a simple conversion of a universal affirmative (see 1affirmative 3) proposition or from the transposition of a condition and its consequent (see 1consequent 1)


Slippy, it's like this. Non-sequiturs:
You're white therefore you're a racist. Nope, non-sequitur. 
You like apples therefore you're a cider drinking alcoholic . Nope, non-sequitur.
You point out HPV is the cause of increased anal cancer, therefore you're a sodomizing homosexual. Nope. Illogical.

It was my big word for Sundays.

F F

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Mega Outbreak Of Anal Cancer Ravages The LGBT, Doctors Announce ?This Is The Next Great LGBT Health Crisis And We Don?t Know How To Stop It? | Walid Shoebat
> 
> Nancy Reagan knew how to handle such complex problems. Just say no.


Just for completeness, here is the original article of the mathematical model that was run (it is just theoretical not based on findings in real life):

http://theconversation.com/how-the-...nd-bi-hiv-positive-men-can-be-prevented-80358

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Slippy, it's like this. Non-sequiturs:
> You're white therefore you're a racist. Nope, non-sequitur.
> You like apples therefore you're a cider drinking alcoholic . Nope, non-sequitur.
> You point out HPV is the cause of increased anal cancer, therefore you're a sodomizing homosexual. Nope. Illogical.
> ...


Hmmmm ..... Ole FF must be a little smarter than his profile pic lets on ..... well, on second thought, maybe not. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> Sarcasm. Gotcha. We're not allowed to be sarcastic in Scotland because the Queen would have us beheaded.
> 
> ...


Apparently the Queen and @Slippy have some things in common.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> Sarcasm. Gotcha. We're not allowed to be sarcastic in Scotland because the Queen would have us beheaded.
> 
> ...


If that's the case then many of us here would not do well in Scotland. Personally I can't help it. It seems to be built into my DNA.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> Apparently the Queen and @Slippy have some things in common.


Is it tiaras?

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been using the term all day! Most ******** where I live/frequent just stare at me or scurry away. I may have to go to the Walmarts and say it to everyone I encounter! HA!

:vs_lol:



fangfarrier said:


> Slippy, it's like this. Non-sequiturs:
> You're white therefore you're a racist. Nope, non-sequitur.
> You like apples therefore you're a cider drinking alcoholic . Nope, non-sequitur.
> You point out HPV is the cause of increased anal cancer, therefore you're a sodomizing homosexual. Nope. Illogical.
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Had to look up Non-Sequitur. Still don't understand it. lain:
> 
> Definition of non sequitur
> 1 :an inference (see inference 2) that does not follow from the premises (see 1premise 1); specifically :a fallacy resulting from a simple conversion of a universal affirmative (see 1affirmative 3) proposition or from the transposition of a condition and its consequent (see 1consequent 1)





fangfarrier said:


> Slippy, it's like this. Non-sequiturs:
> You're white therefore you're a racist. Nope, non-sequitur.
> You like apples therefore you're a cider drinking alcoholic . Nope, non-sequitur.
> You point out HPV is the cause of increased anal cancer, therefore you're a sodomizing homosexual. Nope. Illogical.
> ...





Slippy said:


> I've been using the term all day! Most ******** where I live/frequent just stare at me or scurry away. I may have to go to the Walmarts and say it to everyone I encounter! HA!
> 
> :vs_lol:


Hey Guys .... I am all in for learning the new and cool prepper term of the day ..... but can someone help me learn how to pronounce the damn word? :vs_lol:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Hey Guys .... I am all in for learning the new and cool prepper term of the day ..... but can someone help me learn how to pronounce the damn word? :vs_lol:


It's:
Non (like mafia don)
Sek (rhymes with deck)
Uh (like huh without the first 'h')
Tur (turd without the 'duh')

Non-sequitur. It doesn't follow.

Next week I'll be exploring axioms. [ax - ee- ums] where one thing follows another just because we say so.

Lots of love (seems appropriate given the OP)

Fang

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Mega Outbreak Of Anal Cancer Ravages The LGBT, Doctors Announce ?This Is The Next Great LGBT Health Crisis And We Don?t Know How To Stop It? | Walid Shoebat
> 
> Nancy Reagan knew how to handle such complex problems. Just say no.


Homosexuality....Its all fun and games until you start bleeding from your ass....


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> It's:
> Non (like mafia don)
> Sek (rhymes with deck)
> Uh (like huh without the first 'h')
> ...


Thanks FF, seems it is pronounced just like the commonly used term, secular.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And today's words are:

FF

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks @fangfarrier. You have increased my vocabulary. I doubt I will use them as I was blissfully unaware such words existed or that there was a need for them.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Anally inflicted death sentence.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> And today's words are:
> 
> FF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Hey, nice words! We should do a word of the day. I've got one: insouciant. It's French and means lighthearted, carefree, good humor.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh what the heck, one more. Schadenfreude. It's German. It's when you take pleasure in someone else's misery.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Psithurism
The sound of wind in the trees and leaves. Basically just a fancier version of “rustling,” because being basic is unacceptable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Philosophunculist
A person who pretends to know more about something than he actually knows as a way of impressing or manipulating others; someone who claims to be a philosopher, but who actually has only superficial knowledge of the subject.


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And finally
Floccinaucinihilipilification
The categorizing of something that is useless or trivial; the action or habit of estimating something as worthless.


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I dated a girl who was working on her Masters. She had a list of vocabulary words she had to learn and use in her papers. I would quiz her on the words, which she knew the meaning of none. I knew about 80% of them.

So see, contrary to popular belief Squatches is not just dum aminals. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

